# Ein neuer Gaming-PC muss her



## TrinityBlade (27. März 2012)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich habe mich in den letzten Tagen entschieden, mir im April/Mai diesen Jahres einen neuen Rechner zuzulegen. Dafür brauche ich aber noch ein paar Ratschläge:

Der Rechner soll zum Spielen in einer Auflösung von 1920*1080 taugen. Die beiden "hardwarehungrigsten" Spiele, die ich in nächster Zeit spielen werde, sind vermutlich Skyrim (wenn möglich mit Grafikmods) und Guild Wars 2. Perspektivisch auch GTA V.

Eine Festplatte kann ich aus meinem alten PC übernehmen (Samsung Spinpoint F3 1 TB), Win 7 kann ich über MSDNAA bekommen. Alles andere brauche ich neu. *Mein Budget liegt bei 600€*.

Vorläufige Konfiguration:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
Board: ?
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
GraKa: XFX Radeon HD 6870 900M Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-ZDFC)
DVD: LiteOn iHAS224 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19)
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard II (CCC-AM36BS-U01)
NT: be quiet! Pure Power CM 530W ATX 2.3 (L8-CM-530W/BN181)

Anmerkung 1:
Eine SSD brauche ich erstmal nicht, werde ich aber später nachrüsten, wenn die Preise weiter gefallen sind.

Anmerkung 2:
Ja, ich weiß, ein i3-2120 in Verbindung mit einer GeForce GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores wäre wahrscheinlich vernünftiger, aber ich habe mich schon beim meinem letzten Rechner anno 2007 schweren Herzens für einen Dual- statt Quadcore entschieden und das würde ich nicht nochmal übers Herz bringen (auch wenn der i3 Hyperthreading hat).

Kommen wir zu meinen Fragen. 

1. Erstmal: Passen die Komponenten so?

2. Was für ein Board sollte ich einbauen? Mir ist wichtig, dass es USB 3.0 über Header bietet, damit ich den Frontanschluss am Midgard nutzen kann. Leider sind entsprechende Boards meist recht teuer. Lohnt es sich, auf günstige Ivy-Bridge-Boards zu warten, die ja USB 3.0 nativ unterstützen? Worauf sollte ich denn allgemein bei einem Board achten?

3. Ich habe gelesen, dass die ersten Ivy-Bridge-CPUs am 29. April kommen. Steht das fest oder ist es nur ein Gerücht?

4. Wenn Ivy Bridge startet, werden die Sandys höchstwahrscheinlich nicht günstiger, sondern die Produktion läuft einfach aus. Richtig?

5. Sind schon Preise für die Ivys abzusehen? Falls die im April kommen und ich noch bis Mai warte, könnte ich ja gleich einen solchen einbauen.

6. Das Midgard hat auf der Oberseite ein recht großes Gitter. Sorgt das nicht dafür, dass Lärm nach draußen und Staub nach innen dringt? Oder ist das halb so schlimm?

Besten Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. März 2012)

Welches Budget?

zu Anmerkung 2: Warum sollte das vernünftiger sein? eine 6870 ist eine gute GraKa und ein Dual-Core ist heutzutage nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da viele aktuelle Spiele von Quad-Core profitieren.

zu den Fragen:

1. je nachdem was für ein Budget du hast kann man das so lassen. Als Netzteil würde ich dir das Pro82+ 525W von Enermax emofehlen und als Mainboard könntest du z.B. von AsRock das Pro3 nehmen. (Chipsatz ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, einfach das was günstiger ist)

2, siehe 1 bzw. zu deinem speziellen Problem könnten vllt andere etwas sagen, dazu hab ich um die Uhrzeit jetzt keine Nerven mehr 

3. ka

4. das wird nicht von heute auf Morgen passieren, aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt werden sie nicht mehr im Preis fallen. Wann das ist kann man nicht sagen, wird für dich aber wsl erstmal nicht relevant sein.

5. ka

6. Ich hab auch ein Midgard. Also die Gitter sorgen mit Sicherheit für gute Luftzufuhr und irgendein außergewöhnliches Staubproblem hab ich da nicht. An der Unterseite sind übrigens noch Staubfänger über dem Boden montiert. Die beiden mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter habe ich entkoppelt und per Lpftersteuerung mehr oder weniger unhörbar geregelt und als CPU-Kühler werkelt bei mir der Brocken von EKL. Mein PC ist für meine Begriffe sehr leise und ich höre hauptsächlich Windgeräusche.


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. März 2012)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Welches Budget?


600€. Habs nochmal fett markiert.



> zu Anmerkung 2: Warum sollte das vernünftiger sein? eine 6870 ist eine gute GraKa und ein Dual-Core ist heutzutage nicht mehr zu empfehlen, da viele aktuelle Spiele von Quad-Core profitieren.


Ich habe halt recht häufig gelesen, dass einer HD 6870 bei Full-HD schnell die Puste ausgeht und der i3 beim Spielen kaum die Leistung limitiert. Wenn i5 + HD 6870 sinnvoller ist, umso besser.



> 1. je nachdem was für ein Budget du hast kann man das so lassen. Als Netzteil würde ich dir das Pro82+ 525W von Enermax emofehlen und als Mainboard könntest du z.B. von AsRock das Pro3 nehmen. (Chipsatz ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, einfach das was günstiger ist)
> 
> 2, siehe 1 bzw. zu deinem speziellen Problem könnten vllt andere etwas sagen, dazu hab ich um die Uhrzeit jetzt keine Nerven mehr


Was ist denn so empfehlenswert an dem Enermax? Immerhin kostet es mehr als das be quiet! und ich müsste auf Kabelmanagement verzichten.

Das AsRock Pro3 Gen3 gefällt mir prinzipiell recht gut, hat aber halt nur extern USB 3.0. 

Damit erstmal gute Nacht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

Also, an sich würdest Du aktuell besser dastehen, wenn Du mehr Wert auf die Graka als auf die CPU legst (sofern man eine Mindest-Power bei der CPU schon hat) - die Frage ist, wie lange Du mit der Graka planst, denn die 6870 wird schon aktuell langsam knapp bei manchen Spielen auf hohen Details. 

ICH würde an Deiner Stelle lieber einen X4 965 nehmen, den kriegst Du für nur 100€: AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition 125W, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (HDZ965FBGMBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und bei vielen Spieletests, vor allem wenn man eine FullHD-Auflösung wählt und nicht eine die CPU überbewertende 800x600-Auflösung, ist der i5-2500k dann auch gar nicht mal immer so viel besser, wie man manchmal immer hört. Ein AM3+ Board mit USB3.0 onboard kriegst Du für ca 75-80€ - ich habe das hier, bin damit sehr zufrieden: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das kostet Dich dann ingesamt so viel wie allein der i5-2500k kosten würde. Du sparst also das Board, für das Du vermutlich 100€ eingeplant hast. Und für den Betrag kriegst Du wiederum eine deutlich schnellere Graka wie die Nvidia GTX 560 Ti 448 oder GTX 570.

Wenn Du aber eher so denkst, dass Du kein Problem damit hast, zB in nem Jahr eine neue Graka zu holen, kannst Du natürlich doch den i5-2500k als Grundstock für längere Zeit nehmen.


ps: Boards für so1155 mit USB3.0-onboard gibt es an sich schon ab 40-50€ - aber ich vermute, du willst einen Chipsatz, der auch OC-tauglich ist?


----------



## svd (27. März 2012)

Das stimmt schon, mit der richtigen Grafikkarte schafft auch der Core i3-2120 Battlefield 3 auf Ultra.
Daran merkst du aber auch, dass BF3 eigentlich kein geeigneter Benchmark ist, um CPUs zu vergleichen, da es sehr GPU abhängig ist.

(OT: Außerdem, was soll das überhaupt? Jeder Entwickler, der sich damit brüstet, sein Spiel laufe nur auf Quadcore CPUs, sollte sich seiner Unfähigkeit schämen. Ich persönlich, würde mich hüten damit zu protzen, dass nur ein Vierkerner in der Lage sei, meinen ineffizient programmierten Spaghetticode ausreichend schnell abzuarbeiten. Aber vielleicht denke ich da einfach anders.  )

Die HD6870 hat noch immer ein sehr gutes PLV. Die preislichen Sprünge auf zB eine GTX560Ti oder HD6950 sind derzeit nicht gerechtfertigt. Kannst also ruhing mit der HD6870 vorlieb nehmen (AA und AF abdrehen oder reduzieren) und abwarten, wo sich Kepler und Tahiti letztendlich einpendeln, sobald sie etabliert sind. Und wo dann die ehemaligen Flaggschiffe zu finden sind, falls sie da noch vernünftige Alternativen zu kommenden Mittelklassekarten sind.


Enermax (oder Seasonic) Netzteile mögen dir anfangs sehr teuer vorkommen. Aber diese Netzteile werden, in der Regel, freiwillig und voll funktionstüchtig wieder ausgebaut. Das macht sie so empfehlenswert.
Ich habe selber ein beQuiet! Netzteil, auch mit Kabelmanagement. Bin rundherum zufrieden und es hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen. allerdings handelt es sich dabei um ein älteres Modell. bQ hat in den letzten Jahren den Zulieferer gewechselt, was anscheinend die Qualität und Zuverlässigkeit vermindert hat.
Natürlich kannst du mit anderen Herstellern genauso gut fahren und genauso wenig Probleme haben, keine Frage.
Aber was bei anderen Herstellern halt "Pech" (Materialermüdung, Montagsprodukt...) ist, heißt bei Enermax (oder Seasonic) statistisch gesehen "Göttliche Intervention". 


Bei den Mainboards nimmst du am Besten eines mit P67 (B3) Chipsatz. Der i5-2400 kann dammit zwar nicht übertaktet werden, aber vlt. der ihm nachfolgende IvyBridge Prozessor, da ja zumindest die erste Generation kompatibel zum Sockel 1155 sein soll.
Schau dir die Preislisten der diversen Hersteller mal an. Sobald es dreistellig wird, so um die 120€ herum, haben die Boards idR auch einen internen USB 3.0 Header. Da hätten wir zum Beispiel:



ASRock: "P67 Extreme 4" oder "P67 Extreme 4 Gen3" (mit PCIe 3.0 in Verbindung mit IvyBridge)
ASUS: "P8P67 Rev 3.1"
Gigabyte: "GA-P67X-UD3-B3"
MSI: "P67A-GD55"


um mal die gebräuchlichsten Herstteller zu nennen. Performanceunterschiede wird es kaum geben, schenken sich sicher nichts.

Falls du keine Vorlieben oder Abneigungen hast, musst du die Boards zB nach SLI/XF-fähigkeit, Anzahls der PCI(e) Slots, Anzahl der USB 3.0/2.0 Header, etc. vergleichen. Da kennst du die eigenen Anforderungen besser als wir.


----------



## TrinityBlade (27. März 2012)

@Herbboy:
Ich habe *keine* Ambitionen in Bezug auf OC, deshalb ja auch i5-2400 und nicht i5-2500K. 

Der Phenom bietet schon einen ziemlichen Preisvorteil, aber wird der nicht teilweise schon vom i3 überholt? Besonders GW2 soll, wenn man den Informationen aus der Beta Glauben schenken darf, auch die CPU ziemlich belasten, da je nach Spielsituation gerne mal 30+ Spieler auf dem Bildschirm sind.

Als Board hätte ich beispielsweise an dieses hier gedacht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Der Phenom bietet schon einen ziemlichen Preisvorteil, aber wird der nicht teilweise schon vom i3 überholt? Besonders GW2 soll, wenn man den Informationen aus der Beta Glauben schenken darf, auch die CPU ziemlich belasten, da je nach Spielsituation gerne mal 30+ Spieler auf dem Bildschirm sind.


 Das ist aber der Schnitt inkl. Anwendungen, und bei Anwendungen ist der i5 schon deutlich besser - was Spiele betrifft, sind es je nach Spiel mal 0%, mal 20%, mal 50%... Wenn das Spiel sehr CPU-lastig ist, dann ist der i5 natürlich die bessere Wahl, vor allem ist dann bei einem Spiel wie GW2 vermutlich die Grafikkarte auch nicht ganz so wichtig, also eine 6870 zB packt so was wie Skyrim auf höchsten Einstellungen - plus Grafikmodus usw. kann es dann natürlich wiederum eng werden. Und  bei so was wie BF3 wiederum ist die Graka viel wichiger. Ich hab selber eine 6870 (und einen X4 965  )

Bei dem Test vn computerbase steht auch leider nicht, welche Spiele da getestet wurden. Ich hab halt auch einige Tests gesehen, in denen ein i5-2400/2500 nicht schneller als ein X4 955/955 war, jedenfalls nicht relevant viel (wegen 10% mehr FPS würd ich jedenfalls keine >50% mehr ausgeben  )

Das Board von MSI kannst du nehmen - ich weiß zwar nicht, ob es da zu dem Preis ein besseres gibt, aber MSI in letzter Zeit an sich immer solide.


----------



## Fraggerick (28. März 2012)

der i3 reicht dicke für bf3. und bf drei ist im multiplayer SEHR cpu fordernd... die ganzen benchmarks sind alle ausm singleplayer, und da limitiert immer die graka... vgl hier: Gesucht: User mit einem i3-2xxx und Battlefield 3 / Auch i7-2x00k mit Bios Veränderung würde helfen

das beste am i3 ist halt der 1155er sockel.

wenn übrig geld ist, steckt man da einfach en xeon oder i5 rein und man hat ruckzuck aufgerüstet.

mach das mal bei am3


----------



## TrinityBlade (28. März 2012)

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Ratschläge so weit. 

Ich denke, ich bleibe erstmal beim i5-2400.
Wegen der Grafikkarte sehe ich mal, ob ich noch ein paar Euro zusammenkratzen kann für die Gainward GTX 560 Ti 448 Cores. Andernfalls muss die HD 6870 fürs Erste reichen. Oder ich baue übergangsweise die HD 5770 ein, die ich noch im Schrank liegen habe, und warte noch ein paar Monate. Jedenfalls stehen mir hier alle Optionen offen.

Statt des MSI-Boards werde ich jetzt das Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H nehmen. Kostet nicht viel mehr, hat aber mehr USB-Ports und H77- statt B75-Chipsatz.

Bleibt das Netzteil als letzter "Problembereich". Ich will ein qualitativ höherwertiges als das be quiet! Pure Power wählen, möchte aber nicht auf Kabelmanagement verzichten und preislich am besten unter 80€ bleiben.
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 (0761345-07657-9/0761345-07658-6)
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
Sind die beiden okay?


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2012)

Ja, die sind schon okay. Auch recht gut für den Preis sind Netzteile von Rasurbo, siehe auch hier Test: Enermax Modu82+ II 525W und Rasurbo Real&Power 550W  oder Rasurbo Real&Power 550W Netzteil im Test | Review | Technic3D

da kriegst Du schon für 60€ die 550W-Version Preisvergleich  für 10€ mehr 650W: Preisvergleich

Oder auch das heir von OZC: Preisvergleich   bei amazon sehr viele Meinungen OCZ 600MXSP ModXStream Pro Netzteil 600 Watt EU - "R": Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  (keine Ahnung, wie das kommt - Hardware wird da idR nur spärlich bewertet...  vlt. war das mal beim Cybermonday zu haben oder so...) 

Oder mit einer guten Effizienz von Thermaltake: Preisvergleich


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. April 2012)

So, jetzt muss ich den Thread nochmal hochholen. Ich habe hin und her überlegt und letztendlich mein Budget auf 750€ aufgestockt. Desweiteren habe ich einige kleinere Veränderungen vorgenommen.

1 x Intel Core i5-3450, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80637I53450)
1 x G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
ODER
1 x Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)

1 x ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G)
1 x LiteOn iHAS624, SATA, retail
1 x Fractal Design Arc (FD-CA-ARC-BL)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)

Ob ich i5-3450 oder i5-2400 nehme, wird davon abhängen, wie schnell die Preise für die Ivys fallen und wie lange ich das Warten noch aushalte. 

Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir immer noch etwas unschlüssig: Die Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 kostet aktuell 80€ weniger als die HD 7870 und lässt sich recht gut übertakten. Andererseits kann sie sich mit Standardtakt kaum von der GTX 560 Ti absetzen. Irgendwelche Ratschläge diesbezüglich?


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Was spricht gegen den:
Falls er dir bekannt vorkommt *g*

 Intel Core i5-2400

 2x 4GB Arbeitsspeicher 

 Gigabyte H77-D3H, Intel H77, ATX (Motherboard) 

 Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Runes of Magic, 1GB GDDR5 Full Retail (Grafikkarte) 

Alpen-Kühlung  

Corsair Enthusiast Series Modular TX550M, 550Watt (Netzteil) 

 LG GH24NS bare schwarz (DVD Brenner) 


 Service


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. April 2012)

Danke, aber der passt leider nicht ganz zu meinen Ansprüchen.  Die Grafikkarte ist für den angepeilten Zweck ein wenig zu langsam, der Brenner hat kein LightScribe und das Corsair-NT kann, was Effizienz und Modularität angeht, nicht mit dem be quiet! mithalten. Das Gigabyte-Board könnte ich im Prinzip nehmen, aber das ASRock ist momentan ein paar Euro billiger (und passt farblich besser zum Gehäuse ). Was den Kühler angeht, will ich erst mal die Lautstärke des Boxed-Kühlers überprüfen und dann eventuell nachrüsten.


----------



## Herbboy (12. April 2012)

Also, die 7870 ist halt nur nen Tick besser als eine Nvidia GTX 570, kostet aber locker 50€ mehr. Dafür ist sie beim Strom recht sparsam. 

Ähnlich die 7850, da würd ich dann eher die 6950 nehmen, die im Schnitt etwas besser als eine GTX 560 Ti und auch als die 7850 ist und schon ab 200€ zu haben ist. Vorteil der 7850 ist dann halt wiederum der Strombedarf.


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die 7870 ist halt nur nen Tick besser als eine Nvidia GTX 570, kostet aber locker 50€ mehr. Dafür ist sie beim Strom recht sparsam.


Ja, das ist wahr. Allerdings zahlt man für eine GTX 570 mit ordentlichem Kühler (Gainward Phantom, MSI, Asus) auch gerne mal 260€ aufwärts. Schwierige Sache. 



> Ähnlich die 7850, da würd ich dann eher die 6950 nehmen, die im Schnitt etwas besser als eine GTX 560 Ti und auch als die 7850 ist und schon ab 200€ zu haben ist. Vorteil der 7850 ist dann halt wiederum der Strombedarf.


Ich habe echt viele Tests gelesen, aber mir ist keiner bekannt, in dem die 6950 die 7850 geschlagen hätte. So weit ich das beurteilen kann, liegen die beiden Karten leistungsmäßig gleichauf, wobei die 7850 die bessere Bildqualität hat, zudem kleiner, leiser, stromsparender und OC-freundlicher ist.


----------



## aka4 (12. April 2012)

Hm hätt ich auch das Netzteil nehmen sollen ^^
Die 7 Euro.. egal  

Kann mein Rechner nicht 1920*1080?


----------



## TrinityBlade (12. April 2012)

aka4 schrieb:


> Kann mein Rechner nicht 1920*1080?


Doch, selbstverständlich kann er das. Nur muss man mit der HD 6870 bei einigen Spielen die Grafikeinstellungen ein wenig runterdrehen und hat nicht so viele Ressourcen für die Zukunft. Bis 200€ ist die Karte aber das sinnvollste, was man derzeit kaufen kann.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. April 2012)

OK, nach langer Zeit habe ich mich jetzt endlich zum Abschicken der Bestellung durchgerungen. Im gleichen Atemzug muss ich mich bei euch entschuldigen: Erst bitte ich euch um Hilfe, und dann kaufe ich am Ende doch was ganz anderes. 

Folgendes habe ich für ca. 890€ bestellt:

1 x Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
1 x Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1)
1 x G.Skill DIMM Kit  8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT)
1 x ASRock Z77 Pro4, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
1 x Sapphire Radeon HD 7870, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-00-20G)
1 x Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2)
1 x LiteOn iHAS624, SATA, retail
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197)
1 x Lancool PC-K9X
1 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XK1, 140x140x25mm, 800rpm, 60m³/h, 12dB(A)
1 x Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 68m³/h, 11dB(A)


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2012)

Sieht gut aus, weiß nur nicht, ob man wirklich geich zwei Gehäuselüfter zusätzlich braucht (einer is ja schon drin). Dann BeQuiet, ich weiß nicht, ob deren Probleme inzwischen beseitigt wurden (rel. hohe Ausfallquote). Und der Macho ist recht schwer und auch schwer zu montieren - baust Du den PC selber zusammen? Wenn nein, dann musst Du vermutlich trotzdem den Kühler selber nachträglich einbauen, da der zum sicheren Transport zu schwer ist, als dass man den vormontieren sollte.


----------



## TrinityBlade (30. April 2012)

Die beiden Noiseblocker sollen die drei bereits vorhandenen Gehäuselüfter (hier stimmt die Beschreibung bei geizhals nicht) ersetzen, weil die angeblich recht laut sind.
Be Quiet! ist natürlich kein Enermax oder Seasonic, aber bei dem Preis und 5 Jahren Garantie halte ich das Risiko für vertretbar.
Den Zusammenbau werde ich komplett selbst erledigen. Der Macho ist da sicherlich eine Herausforderung, aber ich bin zuversichtlich, dass ich das mit ein wenig Geduld schon hinkriege.


----------



## Herbboy (30. April 2012)

Bei den Problemen mit bequiet ging es auch nicht darum, dass man dann ggf. das Geld in den Sand setzt, sondern dass es halt nervig ist, wenn das NT den Geist aufgibt und man erst die Fehlerquelle suchen und dann eine Umtauschaktion in Gang setzen muss


----------



## Zocker15xD (1. Mai 2012)

Mich persönlich würde das ständige Umtauschen stören, falls dein NT betroffen sein sollte. Der Bug soll zwar laut Bequiet wieder behoben sein, aber in letzter Zeit gab es bei mir im Bekanntenkreis mehrere Ausfälle von teils auch neuen Netzteilen...

Nächstes mal am Besten gleich zu Enermax oder Vergleichbarem greifen.  Die sind je nach Modell noch effizienter als die Straight-Power-Serie.


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Mai 2012)

warum kein i5-3450?


----------



## TrinityBlade (1. Mai 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> warum kein i5-3450?


Weil der sich nur sehr begrenzt übertakten lässt. Der i5-3570K wiederum wäre eine Option gewesen, aber ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr zu warten, bis der Preis auf das Niveau der i5-2xxx gefallen ist.


----------



## Fraggerick (1. Mai 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Weil der sich nur sehr begrenzt übertakten lässt. Der i5-3570K wiederum wäre eine Option gewesen, aber ich hatte einfach keine Lust mehr zu warten, bis der Preis auf das Niveau der i5-2xxx gefallen ist.


 
gut, takten ist ein argument.


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Mai 2012)

Heute Nachmittag sind zwei große Pakete bei mir angekommen. Vier Stunden und zwei blutige Fingerkuppen später stand der neue PC dann fertig vor mir. Kennt ihr dieses bange Hoffen, wenn man zum ersten Mal auf Power drückt?  Zum Glück funktionierte alles. Zwei Probleme haben sich mir bei der Montage aber noch aufgetan:

1. Das PCB der Grafikkarte ist ein wenig nach unten, also in Richtung des Kühlkörpers verbogen. Das ist mir erst bei der Montage aufgefallen, aber ich schätze, dass ich die Karte bereits in diesem Zustand erhalten habe, da ich wirklich sehr vorsichtig mit allen Bauteilen umgegangen bin. So weit ich das nach einem halben Tag beurteilen kann, funktioniert die Karte einwandfrei. Muss ich mir wegen der Verformung Sorgen machen?

2. Wie genau muss ich die Kabel für Betriebs- und Festplatten-LED montieren? Im Handbuch des Mainboards ist für die beiden je ein Pin mit + und - angegeben, aber auf den Kabeln steht "G" und ein Dreieck.


----------



## svd (3. Mai 2012)

ad 2) Also, das Dreieck geht auf Plus, G ergo auf Minus.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

Ist es bei LED nicht an sich sowieso egal, wie rum man die Kabel aufsteckt? Schlimmstenfalls leuchtet die LED dann halt nicht, oder?


zu 1) kommt drauf an, wie stark verbogen die ist. Wenn es wirklich krass ist, könnte es microRisse auf der Platine geben. Ich denke aber, dass es - WENN es ein Problem ist - schon rel. früh zu einem Defekt kommen würde, so dass Du noch in den ersten 6 Monaten einer Gewährleistung wärst, in der eine Reklamation unproblematisch ist, sofern es nicht nach eindeutiger User-Schuld aussieht.


----------



## TrinityBlade (3. Mai 2012)

Danke euch beiden. Die LEDs habe ich jetzt hinbekommen. Von der Grafikkarte werde ich morgen mal ein Foto machen und hochladen (jetzt abends sind die Lichtverhältnisse zu schlecht und wenn ich den Blitz verwende, sieht man nur die Reflexion vom Macho).


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2012)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> und wenn ich den Blitz verwende, sieht man nur die Reflexion vom Macho).



Dann stell dich so hin, dass Du nicht spiegelst...


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Mai 2012)

G steht übrigens für "ground" im sinne von "Erdung" -> minus.

Durchgebogen Richtung kühler deutet auf zu hohen anpressdruck hin. Ein durchbiegen ist normal, selbst dir normalen pushpins von Intel boxedkühlern deformieren ein Mainboard geringfügig.

Die kühlermontage von grakas is aber oft problematisch, bei zotac gab's mal eine Charge von gtx 480 amp! Bei denen man alle schrauben nachziehen musste, da die Karte sonnst zu heiß wurde [Nähkästchen off]


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmm, ich könnte schwören, dass die Krümmung gestern noch stärker war. Vielleicht aber auch nur eine optische Täuschung.


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Mai 2012)

ach, also kein durchbiegen zum kühler hin, sonder eher ein "nach hinten runter hängen" ?

kannst du korrigieren, in dem du die stromanschlüsse etwas nach oben ziehst und zB mit nem kabelbinder wo anderst fest machst... zb am laufwerkskäfig.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2012)

Viellecht drückt dieses Kabel, das eher rechts über der Graka zu sehen ist, die Karte noch ein Stück nach unten?


----------



## TrinityBlade (4. Mai 2012)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ach, also kein durchbiegen zum kühler hin, sonder eher ein "nach hinten runter hängen" ?
> 
> kannst du korrigieren, in dem du die stromanschlüsse etwas nach oben ziehst und zB mit nem kabelbinder wo anderst fest machst... zb am laufwerkskäfig.


Hab ich jetzt mal gemacht, bringt aber nicht wirklich viel.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Viellecht drückt dieses Kabel, das eher rechts über der Graka zu sehen ist, die Karte noch ein Stück nach unten?


Zwischen dem USB-3.0-Kabel und der Grafikkarte sind noch ein paar Millimeter Luft. Daran liegt es also nicht.


----------



## Fraggerick (4. Mai 2012)

googel mal nach "grafikkarte hängt durch" 

du bist nicht allein


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2012)

Kann es sein, dass die Slotblech-Halterung die Karte unter Spannung setzt? Löse doch mal testweise die Halterung für den unteren Teil der Karte. 

Ansonsten schwer zu sagen, kann auch nur am Kühlergewicht liegen. 


*edit* Hänger wegen Grafikkarte mal anders...


----------

